# are golden pheasants that aggressive?



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

a friend of mine has just put some golden pheasant eggs in his incubator, to be reared to go in an aviary. but i've heard from others they are highly aggressive? been told they will 'fly at your face when you enter the aviary' as they are terratorial? if anyone could just clear this up that would be great


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

The people that I have known with them have never said anything about them being aggressive towards people. 
I've been told by several people that it can be very very hard to introduce new females to a group as they will be attacked mercilously. However they aren't a bird I've ever kept so I don't know from personal experience.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have limited experience of them - the ones i`ve known were fine as youngsters, once they were mature they`d fly at your legs and attack.

one you needed big wellies, a dustbin lid and a broom to get in the aviary

wether larger flights would stop it i dont know.....

has your friend organised some other birds such as quails to hatch at the same time? just asking because these are extreeemly stupid and dont know how to feed themselves, and having sometihing else to copy does help a lot


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

*Goldens*

I used to breed goldens, My first generation were bought as eggs and incubator hatched. 
I never had any problems with them towards people at all, infact they were some of the most docile pheasants imaginable. Even as adults I could walk in to the aviary and just pick them up, offer a mealworm ,whatever. 
I used to bring a cockbird indoors sometimes so visitors who came after dark could see them.
Seeing one of those perched on the back of the sofa was a great conversation starter at xmas parties!

Sure you're friend hasn't got confused with Silvers or Reeves? They can be much more aggressive.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

how odd, the silvers i hatched were lovely and tame and placid.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I found Goldens to be more jumpy than anything, never saw much agression at all, my Reeves on the other hand were like Rottweilers in pheasants feathers, well the cock bird anyway


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*hi*

golden pheasants are fine i had a cock bird for years and he was good as gold:2thumb:. hope this helps


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

cheers everyone, just a few other people i know reckon they fly at your face and are really nasty, hopefully being raised from eggs they'll be nice birds!


----------

